# if i could have any reptile!!!!



## hellion (Aug 17, 2009)

i know this is lame but if could have any reptile in the world it would be one of these!!!! show us what you would have if you could have anything!!!


----------



## kupper (Aug 17, 2009)

any of the uromastyx species


----------



## Jhan50 (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow! what kind of reptile is that hellion?


----------



## nathanbanks (Aug 17, 2009)

Thats rad theres a similar lizard that looks like that in South Africa..


----------



## hellion (Aug 17, 2009)

its a Crocodile Skink (_Tribolonotus gracilis_.)


----------



## kupper (Aug 17, 2009)

Awesome looking critter


----------



## hellion (Aug 17, 2009)

its a love hate relation ship with exotics. i know there trouble. but i want one


----------



## kupper (Aug 17, 2009)

dont do it is all i have to say been there done that and bought the T shirt and have the scars to prove 

DSE and other governing bodies dont like people who dont obey the rules


----------



## reptilefan95 (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow thats a hard question, probably a veiled chameleon or a panther chameleon i love all of the chameleon species because of there variety of colour and amazing abilitys!


----------



## Khagan (Aug 17, 2009)

Probably a thorny devil if they weren't so hard to keep, it's even a native too!


----------



## hellion (Aug 17, 2009)

kupper said:


> dont do it is all i have to say been there done that and bought the T shirt and have the scars to prove
> 
> DSE and other governing bodies dont like people who dont obey the rules


 

LMAO!! no way i would neva do it. i love our natives to much. but still if i could keep any exotic "legaly" it would be the crocodile skink any day


----------



## Karly (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow what a cool lizard! Now I want one too!!!!
If I could have any reptile though, it would be a freshwater croc. Wanted one for ages, hopefully I'll get one in a few years


----------



## Andrais (Aug 17, 2009)

If i could have any reptile i wud have a salty!  im a crocodile person!


----------



## Andrais (Aug 17, 2009)

BTW: 
i would call it Mildred


----------



## Emmalicious (Aug 17, 2009)

howw cute! if i could have any reptile it would probably be a coral boa!


----------



## hellion (Aug 17, 2009)

Karly said:


> Wow what a cool lizard! Now I want one too!!!!
> If I could have any reptile though, it would be a freshwater croc. Wanted one for ages, hopefully I'll get one in a few years


 

lol get one !!!! i have one !!!


----------



## Khagan (Aug 17, 2009)

Karly said:


> Wow what a cool lizard! Now I want one too!!!!





hellion said:


> lol get one !!!! i have one !!!




*Purposely takes quote out of context* OMG Hellion has exotics call the DECC!!!!


----------



## hellion (Aug 17, 2009)

lol no im talking about a freshwater croc.


----------



## Khagan (Aug 17, 2009)

hellion said:


> lol no im talking about a freshwater croc.



It's too late now, they're onto you! :lol:


----------



## rubysnake (Aug 17, 2009)

Khagan said:


> Probably a thorny devil if they weren't so hard to keep, it's even a native too!



same


----------



## hellion (Aug 17, 2009)

Nooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## kupper (Aug 17, 2009)

run they will send customs and 40 agents to you and will call your fresh water croc an american alligator


----------



## hellion (Aug 17, 2009)

and my blotched bluey a tegu!!!


----------



## kupper (Aug 17, 2009)

hey thats what i want also a tegu can i buy one of you LOL


----------



## bk201 (Aug 17, 2009)

if i lived in the US i would need to buy lots of tortoise's and name them all mr turtle


----------



## gecko-mad (Aug 17, 2009)

one of these, not much, only a leopard gecko, but this morph is awesome!!


----------



## Walker (Aug 17, 2009)

That is a cool lizard though if i could have any rep i wanted it would easily be a retic.I breed goats so food is sudenly no problem lol.


----------



## jack (Aug 17, 2009)

megalania, with a saddle of course


----------



## missEms (Aug 17, 2009)

that is one of the trippiest animals i have ever seen... i agree i would have to have one!


----------



## Blue_Murder (Aug 17, 2009)

Tuatara easily number one!


----------



## Blue_Murder (Aug 17, 2009)

Here's a pic's. Anyone know if you can see them in the flesh anywhere is oz?


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 18, 2009)

1. Boelen's Python
2. White Lipped Python (gold phase)
3. Cayman Blue Iguana


----------



## JasonL (Aug 18, 2009)

Blue_Murder said:


> Here's a pic's. Anyone know if you can see them in the flesh anywhere is oz?



Taronga has them.


----------



## JasonL (Aug 18, 2009)

jack said:


> megalania, with a saddle of course



You may need more than a saddle....


----------



## Jarden (Aug 18, 2009)

Do they have tuataras in captivity here? they are very rare to find in nz can only see them in sanctuarys awesome reps tho


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 18, 2009)

Any of these i would own...BUT considering their exotics...ive got no chance.In other states for example like the U.S.A. the do have some nice reptiles..BUT i really appreciate our native wildlife...especially the reptiles...


----------



## Khagan (Aug 18, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> Any of these i would own...BUT considering their exotics...ive got no chance.In other states for example like the U.S.A. the do have some nice reptiles..BUT i really appreciate our native wildlife...especially the reptiles...



Haha that 2nd one almost looks like someone has painted it .


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 18, 2009)

Your not wrong..thats only a few...i love the 3rd,its a ringed python but apparently the older they get,the duller they start to look,which is unfortunate as they are a incredible looking python...


----------



## Tinky (Aug 18, 2009)

What the?

No one wants a Komodo Dragon or T-Rex

Pansies . . . . .


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Aug 18, 2009)

An Arafura file snake or a Tuatara.(because it says my name!) :0


----------



## aussie.snakes (Aug 18, 2009)

I think I would have to go a woma or GTP (yeh I know boring me).

I would find it hard to turn down a Golden Tree Snake (_Chrysopelea ornata_). They look great and I would want to set up a giant enclouser so I could watch them glide .


----------



## Kurto (Aug 18, 2009)

Eyelash Viper
Hairy Bush Viper
Emerald Tree Boa
Amazon Tree Boa

I could do this for a while. But, we live in Australia so get over it!


----------



## Poggle (Aug 18, 2009)

a gaboon viper or boom slang


----------



## kupper (Aug 18, 2009)

an american aligator would probably be good


----------



## evanj98 (Aug 18, 2009)

i would whant a 
1. aligator snaping turtle
2. A albino Burmese python
3. quite borin but a olive python


----------



## JrFear (Aug 25, 2009)

Id Have A Anaconda! 
why wudnt u want one hahahaaa!


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Aug 25, 2009)

American Alligator, any kind of Cayman, Green phase Burmese, White Lipped Python, Paupan Python, Eyelash Viper, Sailfin Water Dragon, Albino Eastern Diamondback, any kind of Diamondback really...


----------



## thals (Aug 25, 2009)

One of these beauties =)


----------



## younglion (Aug 25, 2009)

you seen those Croc Monitors, def one of them or a salty but NSW is ****ed with some of the laws it has.


----------

